# Error codes P0450 and P1446-Now what?



## question_seeker (Apr 17, 2004)

I found info on error code P0450 saying that it has to do with the Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor.
But I'm also getting the second error with 2 long pulses and then 15 long, which I _think_ is code P1446, but can't seem to find much on this??
This last error started a few weeks ago with no noticable side effects. Now the P0450 error has started, and it's having a hard time starting....

Does anyone know what issues I should be looking for on my 98 Max?
Thanks!


----------



## eightballsidepocket (Apr 23, 2004)

question_seeker said:


> I found info on error code P0450 saying that it has to do with the Evaporative Emission Control System Pressure Sensor.
> But I'm also getting the second error with 2 long pulses and then 15 long, which I _think_ is code P1446, but can't seem to find much on this??
> This last error started a few weeks ago with no noticable side effects. Now the P0450 error has started, and it's having a hard time starting....
> 
> ...



You might start out by checking to see if your gas filler cap is making a good seal. That code is quite common throughout many car lines, and often is a problem with gas filler caps.

Regards, Eightballsidepocket


----------

